# Yellow Eggs in incubator



## Gunnie101 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi All

just a question regarding the first set off eggs that I am incubating (central bearded dragons) They are being kept between 29 - 31 deg in vimiculite starting 19 Aug I was misting the eggs when the condensation in the containers lid was disappearing etc but the problem is now that there is a yellow mucas appearing around the SOME of the eggs that to me looks a little like egg yoke. Is this normal ? if not what is it ? I have also been airing the eggs even 48hours so I dont think it is a lake of oxygen.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## snakegal (Sep 11, 2006)

I myself don't know anything about breeding, but an experienced herper recently told me, unless the eggs are smelling don't throw them out. Quite often things will hatch from eggs with all sorts of things growing on them. 

Sorry can't offer you any advice apart from this...

Good luck!


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 11, 2006)

can you post a pic jason??? It is hard to say 



> I have also been airing the eggs even 48hours so I dont think it is a lake of oxygen.



I hope that 8 hours still in the incubator with the lid off. If you mixed the mixture approx 50/50 by weight then you shouldn't really need to mist. 

these were my eggs from last season, to compare (even though they are Eastern Beardie eggs). Have you checked to see if one or two have split???

D :wink:


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 11, 2006)

Will take a pic shortly - after seeing your pics I think I have totally stuffed up my ratio of water to the vermiculaite. I also noted in your picture you appear to be using perelite. Thanks

Jason


----------



## swampie (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Gunnie, it does sound like you may have added to much water. Once you have set up your incubation container with the right ratio of water to vermiculite there is no need to add anymore water for the entire incubation period . If you think that any of the eggs are still viable i would sugest you mix up a fresh batch of vermiculite at a ratio of around 30 - 40% water and 60 - 70% vermiculite (by weight not volume) and see how you go. Beardie eggs are quite easy to incubate and imo prefer a dryer medium. I hope it all goes well for you and you haven't lost your clutch, if so better luck next time .


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2006)

why not leave them with mum?? what kind of substrate do people usually use?

good luck with them!


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 11, 2006)

90% of the mixture is vermiculite mixed 50/50. I then placed a light layer of perlite on top for the eggs to sit on. I was told it helps with the water/gas exchange and also stops excessive water touching the eggs. 

I am trying it without the perlite this season to see if it is bulls**t or if there actuallt is methos to the madness. Anyone else heard about this method??

Cheers

D. :wink:


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys, I have attached possibly the worst digital photo ever taken &amp; posted on APS, I will try to take another with different lighting but do we all agree I have got much water in the mix ?

I appreciate the feedback that in theory you do not need to add extra water if you have the mix correct

thanks


Jason


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 12, 2006)

It's hard to tell with that pic mate. You should compete against pugsly in a photo comp :lol: 

If you're not sure, replace the mix. Add vermiculite with enough water so that when you take a handful of the mix it bonds together without any water draining out. Then if it is goes a lil dry over time you can add a few mls of water in the corners bit by bit. Better to be a little drier than wet in this instance.

Hope this helps Jason


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok I have decided that I have disgraced myself with that damm photo I posted. I have read the manual to the jolly camera and I am now having a second attempt.

Now that we can see it what do we all think - I must have it too wet ?

thanks 

Jason


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2006)

They do not look too good. You sure they do not need removing and to be taken away from the other eggs?


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 12, 2006)

Jason - They are WAY too wet my friend.

My best advice I can give you is to take a new container and mix the vermiculite as stated in my previous post. When you have that stage completed. Take out each egg one by one, wipe them down GENTLY (to get excess crap of the egg) with as little rotation as possible (they are just on the 1/3 incubation time so "minimum" movement is allowed as they have bonded to the egg wall) and place them onto the new mixture. 

Do not spray them. 

Fingers crossed mate that you have got them in time as it doesn't look like the mould etc has effected the eggs to serverly (externally anyway). Hopefully that is just a muscus membrane over the eggs and not the actually egg deterierating.

Do not feel too disheartened. It is all a learning experience. I still am trying to hatch gex eggs. Failed for two seasons now. 

Where do you live??

Feel free to PM or email me if you have any further questions.

Cheers

Damian


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glimmerman

I hve made new tubs up follwing your recommendation of the ratio of water to vermiculite. WHen I wiped the eggs over with the tissue paper and I found no splits in the egg shell. I will keep you posted &amp; I apprecaite your / and others replies. Finally I live in canberra


Jason


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't even know Beardies laid eggs! I thought they had live young, this is all very exciting! I hope all goes well. 
If it doesn't work out this time, things are sure to improve with experience. Take me for example,
I would have had a fit if I saw a beardie lay an egg, and thought it was deformed or something! Now 
I am aware for if I ever end up with Bearded Dragons!
Luckily, I have Shinglebacks and I know no eggs will come out of these babies!!! :wink:


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2006)

good luck mate


----------



## JasonL (Sep 14, 2006)

Those eggs are finished. The only method I use is wet the vermiculite, then squeeze as much water as you can out ( and I mean squeeze!) till it it light and fluffy and to a person who hasn't seen it before it would probably look too dry, then use it. You should see some condensation on side of container whilst in incubator (not lots, but some) if walls of container go dry or close to dry, add small amounts (not directly on eggs) into the vermiculite untill your humidity level rises. But generally speaking it is best to be shown by someone. I have never used a perlite mix with the vermiculite and never had a problem. I sometimes use spagnum and have never a problem with that either.


----------



## BeardyBen (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with JasonL... sorry to be negative but those eggs are toast. I use the same method as JasonL and had 100% hatch rate last season for my beardy eggs.


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys &amp; agree that the eggs are no good, I will keep them still in the incubator just in case !

Jason


----------



## BeardyBen (Sep 14, 2006)

good luck mate, fingers crossed you never know aye. Just thank your lucky stars they are just beardy eggs not Womas


----------



## paul4 (Sep 14, 2006)

G"day mate
I'm sorry to say also that they don't look to be any good mate.
I myself only use perlite as it doesnt hold the moisture like the vermiculite does which means the moisture doesnt come into contact with the eggs.
I never measure the water to weight of the incubation medium as i always just guess and never have any dramas.
As long as the relative humidity and required temps are obtained along with the appropriate sized egg container for the size clutch to fit comfortably with incubation medium filling the container 2/3 the way up then the eggs will generally be fine .
if i ever get any kind of fungal growth for some strange reason i have used a tinia powder without any ill affect on the eggs as this seams to stop the growth of the fungas.
I exchange the air in the sealed containers every day and wipe off any excess moisture from the lid only.
during the last week or 2 of incubation i swap lids to a lid with small holes drilled into it as this allows more oxygen to the eggs and i find that the humidity doesnt seem to be as crucial to hatchling growth at this stage.
The information above has been used to incubate womas,bhps, diamonds , carpets and other various lizard and monitor species with great success.
good luck with your future egg incubation and have a great day.
Paul


----------



## Gunnie101 (Sep 14, 2006)

Paul thankyou and to the others for the detailed replys Its great for everyone to give their own methods especially when I obviously had totally stuffed it up.

Never know one day in the future I may be of some help to your guys. I will post if any of the eggs work out (although unlikely)

Cheers

Jason


----------

